# IT pump refills



## LuluBarr (Sep 30, 2010)

We have three patients with intrathecal drug delivery pumps whom the doctor sees regularly to for pump checks and refills. These patients are all medicare. I have a few questions. 

Why is the KD modifier used for some drugs? 

Also, can anyone explain the conversion chart used for "actual unit" amounts? When the converted amount is greater than 999 units, can you bill the remaining units on a seperate line? like this...

J3010 (999 units) + J3010 (111 units)

Lastly, What documentation needs to be faxed or sent with the claim? Drug invoice and medical record? Anything else?


Sorry I know I have alot of questions but I just want to make sure I UNDERSTAND this before I bill it! Thank you!!


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/mc.nsf/ivr_display?openform

Here is a drug calculator that might help

What was the total mgs that was placed in the pump?


----------



## LuluBarr (Oct 4, 2010)

thank you! these calculations are totally different then what I was getting....


----------



## LuluBarr (Oct 4, 2010)

the calculation chart we had was multiplying 6.5 Mg of Fentanyl by the total pump volume 20ml and then dividing it by .1 (the hcpcs dosage). Is this completely wrong? I end of with extremely high quantities using this method so I don't want to use it if it's incorrect.


----------



## LuluBarr (Oct 8, 2010)

Is there a different formula for calculating drugs that aren't compounded? Or does this medicare drug calculator above still apply?


----------

